# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  A NEW OM IN OUR BAND

## Jon Hall

One of my band mates just bought a custom 3 point OM made by Tony Sutherland http://www.sutherlandguitars.com/

It's beautiful and sounds great! It has koa back(carved) and sides and a carved spruce top from a spruce that had fallen across a ravine. When they counted the annual rings in the log they found that the tree was over 350 years old.

Tony lives near Taos NM.

----------

